# Mutt can't dotlock my mailbox

## tactless

My problem is well described here: http://www.fefe.de/muttfaq/faq.html#common-problems

However, I want to set up mail properly system-wide so "all MUAs need to be setgid (don't worry if you don't know what this means)". So what does that mean?  :Smile: 

Right now, I have things set this way: /var/spool/mail is group-writable, and is owned by group mail. Does my user need to be in the mail group? (this solves that problem, but seems inappropriate). If I make it world-writable, mutt_dotlock works. If I make it just group-writable, mutt_dotlock doesn't work. I'm pretty sure that mutt_dotlock is supposed to assign itself to group mail automatically... any ideas?

----------

## sleazyrob

su to root and

```

chgrp mail /usr/bin/mutt

chmod g+s  /usr/bin/mutt
```

i think thats what it means

----------

## sleazyrob

Sorry should have explained this... this is setgid (what this does is make the user pick up the permissions for the 'mail' group when he runs mutt.)

 *sleazyrob wrote:*   

> su to root and
> 
> ```
> 
> chgrp mail /usr/bin/mutt
> ...

 

----------

